# photos project on limestone quarry walls in France



## GDAD (Mar 24, 2017)

Photos projected onto limestone quarry walls in france
click onto firdt photo to enlarge & then click arrow on side to advance


http://carrieres-lumieres.com/en/home


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2017)

What a great site with lovely images! Thanks, GDAD!


----------

